
Millennial – Generation Wuss - mhb
http://www.vanityfair.fr/culture/livre/articles/generation-wuss-by-bret-easton-ellis/15837
======
redwards510
As someone in their late 30s, it's very hard for me to tell if my loathing of
Millennials is justified or is the typical "damn kids these days, get off my
lawn" attitude everyone has when they get older. When I was a teenager, SSRI
anti-depressants like Prozac and acne medication had _just_ come out. We
didn't have access to that stuff. I suffered through crippling depression and
anxiety in high school. I'm not sure I'd want to go through that again, but I
have to wonder if the biggest difference in generations is all the
medications.

------
eep_opp
I agree with much of the article. I think social media really damaged my view
on Millennials. I learned that when it came to social media people didn’t want
discuss their ideas. They don’t want a connection. They want to shout out
their beliefs and get a pat on the back. Criticism, even the least caustic, is
generally rolled into trolling. Don’t get me wrong there’s actual trolling and
real hate. I think there are people who can’t really discern between them well
enough.

He’s right about shoddy work presented as a final product. I’ve seen terrible
‘art’ pawned off as brilliance. I see people making themselves into
authorities without any exceptional works. There are people that want to be
gatekeepers/authorities to ideas and properties without ever paying their
dues. I remember growing up and thinking “How fortunate are we to live in a
time in which credentials could become meaningless?” Information is free. You
can learn to do anything. The problem is that there are people that bypass the
learning phase and somehow gain an army of support based on very little
knowledge of a subject (the food babe).

The thing that bothers me the most is that these people are surprised that
they are being criticized so much. They are wildly popular; they say something
that contradicts reality (often dangerously); they think that should go
unpunished. Honestly I’m not sure if it’s really a trait of this generation or
if it’s so apparent because social media is a huge part of our lives.

------
icewater0
Bret Easton Ellis also has an excellent podcast: [http://podcastone.com/Bret-
Easton-Ellis-Podcast](http://podcastone.com/Bret-Easton-Ellis-Podcast)

